# Baqai



## farooq (Jan 7, 2007)

Salam everyone I'm living in Canada right now and plan to go to Baqai, I was wondering if anyone has any info on the hostels, and other info abou Baqai thnx #happy


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

A student from Shifa recently transferred to Baqai because his family had moved from Islamabad to Karachi and he wanted to be closer to them. After spending a week there, he changed his mind and transferred back to Shifa.

I've heard good things about Baqai in terms of education but in terms of facilities I believe Shifa is much better. I've seen some pictures of the Baqai campus and it looks pretty broken down--but then again so do many other schools in Pakistan that impart a top-notch education.

Two graduates of Baqai who are from America said that the hostels were dirty and not run in any organized fashion by the college. I wish we had some current Baqai students to give their input.


----------



## farooq (Jan 7, 2007)

Thnx a lot Rehan your reply really helped, I'm considering going to either Shifa or Baqai, the downside about Shifa is that I hv no family at all in Islamabad, but I have the marks to get into either and I have a cousin working in IBCC and he said I shouldn't have problems getting my marks converted. After your reply and reading some other things on this site I'm definately leaning towards Shifa.


----------

